# Our adventure yesterday. :)



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Wallaby and I went for a walk around a local lake yesterday with our friends Jess and Kumo. 









Can we go yet? Huh? Can we, can we?!









After some hesitation, he finally waded in.









Kumo got her feet wet too, with some encouragement. Both Kumo and Wallaby are/were pretty afraid of water.









Water Babies!









About to jump...


















WiggleWorm was having a grand time.









Kumquat was too, but she preferred to express it in smaller ways.









This is my favorite.










Thanks for looking!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Wallaby is adorable. I like his speckled feet. Looks like you guys had fun!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! Looks like Wallaby has filled out a bit too, he looks GREAT!


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

mischiefgrrl said:


> Beautiful pictures! Looks like Wallaby has filled out a bit too, he looks GREAT!


He ate like a pig yesterday so some of it is from that but yes, he has filled out quite nicely.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks like they had a blast!


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

Great pics!!!! I noticed Wallaby looks more filled out too. Such a cute thing!!!!!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Beautiful pics! Louis is jealous :biggrin: I love the one of Wallaby stranded on the log, LOL


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Great pictures!!! Looks like Wallaby had a fun time at the lake, the water is gorgous!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I just love to watch them play in water. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Wait a minute...is that black dog the one some of us were saying looked very thin? If so, wow! Looks really good now! Now, if you can just go find that lady who muttered about your "poor dog", that would be great. 

Love the last photo. Of course like all the doggeh photos; that last one is beautiful, though.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That lake looks like it would be a great place for a walk.
Thanks for sharing the great pictures!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Wallaby is a cutie, I like the white in his paws! Looks llike a nice place to take the dogs.


----------

